# NEW: Uber "donate" button



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

I am saying that it is a *really nice gesture to raise money for hungry kids in America*,
but what about the hungry "X" drivers in America ??

*IF* it's worth to them to add a "donate" button for just a single day
*WHY* don't they add a permanent button to at least give the option to the very few riders to add a dollar or two for their driver?


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

If they hate tipping so much they can keep it as a donation button: "Please donate money so our Uber partners can have a nice holiday!"


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> I am saying that it is a *really nice gesture to raise money for hungry kids in America*,
> but what about the hungry "X" drivers in America ??
> 
> *IF* it's worth to them to add a "donate" button for just a single day
> ...


This is really a stupid business move from the drivers perspective. From the riders perspective, I don't see most riders giving. When I go shopping, I don't see customers choosing to donate at Target or Walmart at the checkout when they ask for donations. I haven't seen the Salvation Army numbers yet on the running bell donations, but I think they are down again this year. Simple economics in a slower economy.

This still doesn't change my strategy on app preference. I use Uber to get me out of the suburbs into the City (Chicago) and I log into Lyft as my primary revenue generator and only use Uber when Lyft is slow.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> I am saying that it is a *really nice gesture to raise money for hungry kids in America*,
> but what about the hungry "X" drivers in America ??
> 
> *IF* it's worth to them to add a "donate" button for just a single day
> ...


It's a nice gesture of the riders who donate. The drivers don't have a choice so it's a non gesture from them, and since Uber contributes nothing, it's certainly not a nice gesture from them. As these posts show, it's a slap in the face of drivers who are actually using this second job as a way to feed their hungry children.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> I am saying that it is a *really nice gesture to raise money for hungry kids in America*,
> but what about the hungry "X" drivers in America ??
> 
> *IF* it's worth to them to add a "donate" button for just a single day
> ...


Like I said, if this is the only way I made money, my daughter would be one of the recipients of this charity.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> If they hate tipping so much they can keep it as a donation button: "Please donate money so our Uber partners can have a nice holiday!"


Right. A tip is unacceptable, but a donation is ok -- a donation is still seamless?

And, man, how can you even point this hypocrisy out without sounding like complete scum?!


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Right. A tip is unacceptable, but a donation is ok -- a donation is still seamless?
> 
> And, man, how can you even point this hypocrisy out without sounding like complete scum?!


I concur!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

DjTim said:


> This is really a stupid business move from the drivers perspective. From the riders perspective, I don't see most riders giving. When I go shopping, I don't see customers choosing to donate at Target or Walmart at the checkout when they ask for donations. I haven't seen the Salvation Army numbers yet on the running bell donations, but I think they are down again this year. Simple economics in a slower economy.
> 
> This still doesn't change my strategy on app preference. I use Uber to get me out of the suburbs into the City (Chicago) and I log into Lyft as my primary revenue generator and only use Uber when Lyft is slow.


Much like @UberRiderMI's disdain for tipping, I'm sick of having to tell every grocery store and pharmacy that I don't want to add a dollar to every charity and society that skims as much as 70 percent right off the top, and puts most of the money into "promotional materials" and very little into actual research, science, medicine, or outreach for the sufferers/survivors/families living with or dying of the diseases/conditions they're raising awareness for.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

AintWorthIt said:


> View attachment 2868


Look at how simple that was! So simple, you don't even have to *think* about it.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

I guess that's over. Never got one donate ride. Not seeing the option anymore


----------

